# My trip of a lifetime



## organman (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been a reader of this forum for a number of years and finally decided to post a trip summary. Unfortunately, my first posting is on a trip that has been on my bucket list since traveling on the Northern Pacific Vista- Dome North Coast Limited in the 1960's. Of course I am refering to The Canadian.

On Sunday, November 22 my wife and I left Vancouver headed for Toronto on eastbound Via Rail Canada #2. As we arrived at Pacific Central station I could see it positioned ready to accomodate passengers with the rear drumhead lit. It appeared that the consist was shorter than expected. In the station I was greeted by a very friendly ticket agent who checked us in and advised, "you have the best cabin for two accomodation, that being room F." I found out once on board this room has more space than other comparable rooms.

Prior to boarding we spent several hours in the Silver and Blue lounge meeting fellow travelers. To our surprise, most of the people in the lounge were from the US. The Pacific Central station has been remodeled with several restaurants in the building. We had lunch at the airport because I read on a posting on another webiste that the station had limited facilities. That was not the case.

Finally the hour came to board. as we walked towards the train we could see a beautiful fresh flower display in the Park Car. This immediately got the attention of my wife who is not a train lover. After checking into our room we headed for the Park Car. This is the first time I experience rounded end observation/dome car. This car was off the NCL by the time I rode it. Upon departure from Vancouver we were given complimentary champagne and canapes.

After spending several hours in the Park Car we headed to our room where I beds were already turned down. We were immediately surprised by the quality of the pillows and bedding with a very nice comforter on each bed. We both had a comfortable night sleeping.

In the morning we opened the window shade to overcast skies and headed to the dinner for breakfast. I previously checked out the menus on-line and had already decided on banana pecan pancakes with sausage. It was an excellent start to a great day as immediately after breakfast we returned to the Park Car where we spent the greater part of the day, except for meals, watching the climb through the mountains. There eventually was plenty of snow on the ground and by the time we reached Jasper it was actually snowing and snow and ice were accumulating on the front of the dome windows. IN the afternoon I had taken in the shower immediately across from room F. Room F is great!

We arrived in Jasper 20 minutes early from the advertised and left the train to catch some fresh air, as well as visitng shops across from the station. This stop afforded the first opportunity to check out the consist of #2.

We were being lead by two F40 locomtives in their original color scheme. #6404 was on the lead and 6427 traing in elephant style. Ivan, the on-board service manager has stated 6404 was powering the train and 6427 the head-end power.

Following 6527 was baggage, coach, Skyline, Diner (Fairholme), Chateau Sleeper DH, Manor Sleeper (Fraser - our car), Manor Slepper (Franklin), Manor Sleeper (Rogers), Park Car (Yoho Park). Upon leaving Jasper it was getting dark and the city was glowing. Ivan was standing next to me in the Park and I overheard a radion communication, "Via #2, confirming 40 passengers and 11 crew departing Jasper." I knew we had a light load and Ivan confirmed it was one of the lighest loads he had experienced in his many years with Via.

Our dinner call was for 7:30pm. When arriving in the dinner we were surprised with candle lights and chairs covered for dinner. It was a beautiful setting. I had the filet and it was as good as anything I have ever had in over 40 years of business travel. After dinner back to the park car for several hours until hitting the bed.

The next mroning when we opend the shades all you could see was praire. Quite a change from the previous day. This morning I had the transcontinental which was the traditional eggs and bacon with potatoes. After that start to the day back to the Park Car, except for meals, shower and a short afternoon nap. That evening I had the prime rib and once again it was outstanding. After dinner we stayed in the Park Car until our arrival into Winnipeg which was about 30 minutes earlier than the advertised. Once agin we left the train and walked around town. Departure was not scheduled until 11:00pm. We had a crew change at Winnipeg. On board service crew for Park and the dining car switched from all male to all female. Eventually back to the romm and a great nights sleep.

The next moring the shade opening provided totally different scenery, many trees and many lakes. Headed towards the dinner for breakfast for the transcontinental and then to the Park Car. During each day there were different activities scheduled in the Park Car such as Canadian trivia. Every afternoon there was champagne and canapes. That afternoon there was a late afternoon service stop at Hornpayne where it was raining rather hard. We still got out to get some fresh air. Upon return to the train we head for the favorite spot, the Park Car for the afternoon treats. That night I had a pork roast loin that was outstanding.

Back to the Park and then to the bedroom for the fianl night on this trip. In the morning headed to the dinner for a full breakfast as they served until 9:00am with a 9:30am scheduled arrival. During breakfast I heard the communication from the engineer advising we would be about 15 minutes early into Toronto.

Just before arrival into Toronto our car attendant brought us a signed certficate for completing Canada's Classic Rail Journey aboard the Canadian. A nice touch.

Several thoughts about the trip.

First, it was beyond anything we had anticipated. My wife feel in love with the Canadian due to the service, scenery and quality of on-board service. Simply. it was first class and I was very pleased to acknowledge the outstanding service offered.

The CN roadbed is outstanding. It was as smooth as any I have ever been on. We got put into the hole many times due to the extraordinary length of the freights we met.

Lunches were outstanding with items like smoked salmon and asparagus and salads with shrimp.

Menus changed for every meal during the trip.

There was excellent time keeping except for being down about 1:15 at Sakatoon. The Canadian has plenty of padding in the new schedule so we wer early at most stops.

Stations were clean. Everything worked in the room.

IF you have not take this trip, I urge you to experience train travel in a truly first class manner, just like it was on the top trains in the 50's and 60's. I just sent an e-mail to Via Canada thanking them and the staff on #2 for a wonderful experience.

Happy New Year! May 2010 be a great year for training!


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 30, 2009)

Great report!

I have always wanted to try the Canadian - and this report just want me to do it *MORE*!


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Dec 31, 2009)

Excellent report! I hope I get a chance to ride this train someday.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 31, 2009)

Great trip report, this one is on my bucket list for 2010 for certain! Sounds like the Mrs. might want to ride some more trains, may I suggest the EB/CS and CZ as the best of Amtraks trains! And when the_traveler says he hasnt been on a route you've got a real first! :lol:


----------



## organman (Dec 31, 2009)

To Jim, the Traveler and Long Train Runni...,

Thanks for your comments. Being in the Portland, OR area we are regular users of the EB, CS and Cascades. We used to live in Truckee, CA so used the San Francisco Zephyr and the CZ many times.

I hope you are able to enjoy the Canadian. Did not mean to imply I am not an Amtrak lover as I believe Amtrak does an excellent job overall. The only current LD train I have not been on is the Crescent and that is on my list. When you compare Amtrak financial results to Via Rail Canada, Amtrak is much more effective financially.

The Canadian trip was on my list for a long time. Frankly one of the reasons it took so long to do was the cost. I booked my trip last March when I found a special fare for two seniors at around 1,800 canadian. Checked my statements last night and it netted out at 1,435 USD for two. At the time of the special fare my wife said this is the time. We were also able to get incredible rates at the Fairmont Royal York hotel in Toronto so that completed our train trip by being able to walk right across the street from UNion Station in Toronto to the hotel. It will be a trip of lasting memories.

Happy New Year! May 2010 be filled with lots of train travel for all of us.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 31, 2009)

organman said:


> To Jim, the Traveler and Long Train Runni...,
> Thanks for your comments. Being in the Portland, OR area we are regular users of the EB, CS and Cascades. We used to live in Truckee, CA so used the San Francisco Zephyr and the CZ many times.
> 
> I hope you are able to enjoy the Canadian. Did not mean to imply I am not an Amtrak lover as I believe Amtrak does an excellent job overall. The only current LD train I have not been on is the Crescent and that is on my list. When you compare Amtrak financial results to Via Rail Canada, Amtrak is much more effective financially.
> ...


The Royal York is convient and nice, keeps one out of the brisk weather as they say! Good price for the trip, I've noticed one that was $707 for one (CDN) which I'm going to book, Toronto-Vancouver! I'm lucky enough to have relatives to free load off of in Canada but have stayed in their lovely hotels many times! If you're gonna ride the Crescent be sure and plan time in NOL/WAS and NY if you can, even consider riding the DownEaster if you havent been before, since your wife is not the biggest train buff think she might enjoy the Viewliner rooms more than the Superliners! Happy New Year, you live in a great area of our country!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 31, 2009)

organman said:


> We were also able to get incredible rates at the Fairmont Royal York hotel in Toronto so that completed our train trip by being able to walk right across the street from UNion Station in Toronto to the hotel. It will be a trip of lasting memories.


There is actually an underground tunnel that connects the Royal York to Union Station, so one doesn't even need to cross the street as it were and expose oneself to the elements.


----------



## amamba (Dec 31, 2009)

What a great trip! Now if only I could use my AGR points to book it  Thanks so much for sharing your experience. This is definitely on my list of things to do, luckily my husband and I are still quite young so we have plenty of time.


----------



## varnish (Jan 1, 2010)

Good morning, Organman and many thanks for your setailled and pleasant report. Having done this trip ourselves ( in my own personnal case, X 4 ....) I can concur entirely with your assessments. Made me feel like I was on my 5th Trip !!

One little issue: you reffered to Yoho Park ( dome-obs-sleeper-lounge) has having been ''off the NCL '' some years ago....

Yoho Park was one of the '' PARK' cars deleivered new by Budd Co to Canadian Pacific in 1954, where it spent its entire life before rolling over to VIA Rail where it continues to adorn the tail end in top class fashion. The '' PARK '' cars were part of the huge order for stainless steel transon equipment procured by CP in '54 , along coaches, baggage cars, the named diners, '''Manor''&''Chateau'' sleepers, and the Skyline dome cars.

While CZ had dome-obs-lounge -sleeper very similar to ''The Canadian'' equipment, I don't think NCL never has such equipment, but rather a obs-roundended -slepper-lounge car....might be wrong.

It's surpriring that VIARAil has managed to remorph this equipment continously and still manages to keep it running , in good shape and wth such amenities as you correctly pointed out.

''Where there is a will, there is a way''== I suppose this applies here.

Again, thanks for the blog.

Cheers

Claude


----------



## organman (Jan 3, 2010)

Claude, You are right. The NCL ran with a round-end observation car with no dome. By the time I rode it that car had been taken off and the final two cars on the train were a dome sleeper and a regular sleeper on the end.

Alan, when we arrived at Toronto Union Station on 11/26 the undergound tunnel to the Royal York was closed as they are working on the building. It looks they are renovating and cleaning the outside.

Jim, we do enjoy the Northwest. Having made 17 corporate moves through the years this is one of our favorite places. As you know, within an hour or so you can drastically change scenery from the beautiful Oregon coast to the majestic mountains.

Regards,

Duane


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 3, 2010)

Fantastic report of a fantastic trip.

I have made the trip twice (thirty--plus years apart) and am ready to step out my front door and do it again, esp. after your report. Glad things went well for your wife's pleasure. Also glad the snow and ice was just pretty to look at but did not cause an operational problem.

I,too, liked the comforter. I was actually ill when I made the trip, prior to surgery, and the comforter was a great help to me.

I, too, got a great deal at the Royal York Fairmont. They have the greatest breakfast brunch in the world.

There is a reason bedroom "F" is larger. I will explain that using the original names for the rooms.

The type of car you were in had this when placed in service in 1955:

4 sections, 4 roomettes, 5 double bedrooms, 1 compartment.

What has happened in recent years is that one section was replaced with the shower (sections are the semi private upper and lower berth closed off with a green curtain). The compartment (an old out of date name for a larger style bedroom) has been dropped as a designation to keep booking simple.

Thus, when you are riding in bedroom "F" you are getting a former compartment, a roomier type of bedroom. But they do not call it that any more.

Thus, in yesterdays terms the configuration of that type of sleeper today is: :

3 sections.four roomettes, 6 double bedrooms.

That is with one section now a shower and one compartment counted as a bedroom.

There is yet another type of sleeper which as built in 1955 had 8 duplex roomettes, 1 drawing room,3 double bedrooms and four sections. On it one of the sections is now a shower.

I was about ten years old when both Canadian lines ordered their new stremlined equipment and it was one of the great events of my hobby during childhood. The American streamliners had already been built and I knew that. This was somethng special!! In today's world that would have been breaking news and all the media would have been abuzz.

.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 3, 2010)

Bill Haithcoat said:


> I,too, liked the comforter. I was actually ill when I made the trip, prior to surgery, and the comforter was a great help to me.


So what you're really saying Bill is that the comforter was very comforting. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (Jan 3, 2010)

AlanB said:


> Bill Haithcoat said:
> 
> 
> > I,too, liked the comforter. I was actually ill when I made the trip, prior to surgery, and the comforter was a great help to me.
> ...



You could-----would------put it that way. I foresaw the duplication but......leave it to Alan..... :lol:   .


----------



## Steve4031 (Jan 3, 2010)

Damn, I want to go NOW!!!!!! Thanks for the trip report. That is my all time favorite train.


----------



## adayinthelife (Jan 7, 2010)

That was an excellent trip my grandmother and I were actually on the train that departed 11/22


----------



## organman (Jan 8, 2010)

adayinthelife said:


> That was an excellent trip my grandmother and I were actually on the train that departed 11/22


I remember the meal we shared together. I also remember your fond regard for train travel. Hope you have many more train trips. Steve - you need to go!


----------



## Cascadia (Jan 17, 2010)

Great report, thanks! I am often in Pacific Central Station and see The Canadian on the platform and sometimes see people lining up to board. All the VIA station staff seem very friendly and helpful.

We have thought of going to the Banff/Lake Louise area on the train, but the price is pretty scary. Thanks for the review so that if we ever decide to do it we will know what we are getting. Sounds so great. would love to do the whole thing.


----------

